# Proverbs devotional



## JBaldwin (Jan 21, 2009)

I remember well how Proverbs taught me as a teenager how to live. My pastor encouraged us to read a proverbe a day. Over the course of high school, I must have read proverbs countless times, even though I wasn't consistent in my reading. I truly believe the book of Proverbs shaped my thinking as an adult as well as my world view. 

Has anyone ever arranged Proverbs into a daily devotional? Apart from reading it directly to my children each day, I was wondering if there was something organized by ideas.


----------



## jambo (Jan 22, 2009)

I tried to divide up Proverbs into categories and it actually took me far longer than I anticipated and was much more complex than it sounds. This was in the early 80s before the advent of PCs and all the work was done on bits of paper, notebooks etc

Some Proverbs can fit into 2 or 3 or 4 categories so there are a lot of repeats. What I have since realised is that there are basically justy three people in Proverbs and mosy Proverbs fit into one of these categories. There is the Righteous, the Wicked and the Fool. 

In the 'righteous' you can have the wise, the dilligent, the faithful etc

In the 'wicked' you have the unrighteous, the wayward, the ungodly the violent, the cheat etc

In the 'fool' you can have the simjple, the lazy the adultress etc

Like yourself I would often read Proverbs and in fact am curently reading it now.

I am quite sure there must be some daily devotionals on Proverbs but as of yet have not come across any. Probably a search of the internet would yield something. 

However I think it would be more rewarding doing it yourself, writing down your own refelctions of the various Proverbs. 

As an aside, when I was first attracted to the girl who would become my wife, I was actually going through the book of Proverbs at the time. I was torturing myself whether to ask her out or not ('what if she said no...?') However as I read Proverbs I was convinced to go ahead and ask her out. And here we are 27 years later happily married and still reading the book of Proverbs.


----------



## Iconoclast (Jan 22, 2009)

JBaldwin said:


> I remember well how Proverbs taught me as a teenager how to live. My pastor encouraged us to read a proverbe a day. Over the course of high school, I must have read proverbs countless times, even though I wasn't consistent in my reading. I truly believe the book of Proverbs shaped my thinking as an adult as well as my world view.
> 
> Has anyone ever arranged Proverbs into a daily devotional? Apart from reading it directly to my children each day, I was wondering if there was something organized by ideas.



JB,
If you do not have it, get Charles Bridges commentary on Proverbs. It is full of helpful instruction to better understand and open up the wisdom contained in the book.


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Jan 22, 2009)

The Bridges commentary is phenomenal!-Banner of Truth is the publisher

Also Jambo's post said:
However I think it would be more rewarding doing it yourself, writing down your own refelctions of the various Proverbs

This is the way to go, even to the point of translating it for yourself for your own walk and I believe as the Father is speaking to the Son you will see the text come alive, loving and fresh truth just for you


----------

